# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Thug World Updates

## goldenequity

_Bully Nooz U Can Yooz!!_ 



*Trump vows swift reaction to Indias S-400 purchase from Russia 
https://on.rt.com/9g7p

US Senators Introduce Bill To Fight "Russian Energy Dominance" in Europe
https://southfront.org/us-senators-i...nce-in-europe/

Chinese lived too well for too long - Trump 
https://on.rt.com/9g9g*

----------


## homahr

> _Bully Nooz U Can Yooz!!_ 
> 
> *Trump vows swift reaction to Indias S-400 purchase from Russia 
> https://on.rt.com/9g7p
> *


The US really has no good options here, I think.

----------


## goldenequity

=======

----------


## goldenequity

Putin: "They" Want To Reformat The World And Create Various Bleak Vassal Protectorates

----------


## goldenequity

Norway/Nato excercise...
Oil Tanker: 1
KNM Navy Frigate: 0
https://twitter.com/lostarmour/statu...97270670573568
Two oil terminals in Norway shut down as result of collision. 
The KNM Helge Ingstad had recently taken part in NATO’s Trident Juncture military exercise, which centred on defence of Norway.



*Oil tanker & Norwegian Navy frigate ‘collide’ off country’s coast, 7 reported injured 
https://on.rt.com/9i4n
*

----------


## goldenequity

*Thousands of corpses from #US-led airstrikes found under #Raqqa rubble - @mfa_russia
http://tass.com/politics/1029851*



maddog

----------


## goldenequity

===

----------


## goldenequity

*TRUMP TELLS CHINA GET READY FOR A TRADE WAR.*

zerohedge
*TRUMP TELLS WSJ 'HIGHLY UNLIKELY' TO HOLD OFF ON CHINA TARIFFS
*TRUMP EXPECTS TO MOVE AHEAD W/ 25% CHINA TARIFFS BOOST: WSJ


RUSSIA NOT TO ALLOW U.S. TO 'DRIVE WEDGE' BETWEEN MOSCOW, BEIJING OVER INF TREATY - RYABKOV
U.S. FORCIBLE ACTIONS IN ASIA-PACIFIC REGION POSE COMMON CHALLENGES TO MOSCOW, BEIJING - RYABKOV
http://www.interfax.com/news.asp



Russian army holds joint war exercises with Indian army

----------


## goldenequity

Tu-160 strategic bombers fly to Venezuela in strict compliance with int'l rules - Russian Defense Ministry
TU-160S FLY OVER ATLANTIC OCEAN, BARENTS SEA, NORWEGIAN SEA, CARIBBEAN SEA IN STRICT COMPLIANCE WITH INT'L RULES - RUSSIAN DEFENSE MINISTRY
Interfax



BREAKING: Venezuela and Russia will hold joint air force exercises, says the defense minister of the sanctions-hit South American country-@AFP

*Norwegian F-16 Jets Shadowed Russian Tu-160s en Route to Venezuela - MoD
https://sputniknews.com/world/201812...norway-shadow/*
"At certain stages of the flight, the Tu-160 bombers were followed by F-16 fighter aircraft of the Norwegian Air Force while the flight was carried out in strict accordance with the international rules on the use of airspace," the ministry's press service said in a statement.

----------


## goldenequity

failed missile test in Kapustin Yar firing range:




SouthFront
*"Russians Fought As If Their Own Country Is At Stake": Former SAA Soldier Gives Interview About His Experience In War
https://southfront.org/russians-foug...rience-in-war/*

Al-Masdar News
*Russia calls on Arab League to restore Syria's membership 
https://aml.ink/M4o7U*



*Venezuela:*


H.K
*Venezuela: Russia transports aircraft to Venezuela for drills (video)
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...-drills-video/*




A very important/captured  21st Century moment imo.





reuters World
*Former Canadian diplomat detained in China: sources
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-c...-idUSKBN1OA1EB*

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Tu-160 strategic bombers fly to Venezuela in strict compliance with int'l rules - Russian Defense Ministry
> TU-160S FLY OVER ATLANTIC OCEAN, BARENTS SEA, NORWEGIAN SEA, CARIBBEAN SEA IN STRICT COMPLIANCE WITH INT'L RULES - RUSSIAN DEFENSE MINISTRY
> Interfax
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Venezuela and Russia will hold joint air force exercises, says the defense minister of the sanctions-hit South American country-@AFP
> 
> *Norwegian F-16 Jets Shadowed Russian Tu-160s en Route to Venezuela - MoD
> ...


The White House announced late in the day Wednesday that *Russia will withdraw its long range nuclear capable bombers parked in Venezuela*  since Monday which flew to Caracas on a 10,000km mission in a show of  support for socialist President Nicolás Maduro. White House spokeswoman  Sarah Sanders stated *"the planned departure came after the Trump administration spoke with Russian officials,"* according to a breaking WSJ report. 

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...house-pressure

----------


## goldenequity

lol fat mike

Meanwhile Secretary of State Mike Pompeo had slammed Russia for sending the pair of bombers "halfway around the world" to Venezuela in comments posted to Twitter late Monday. 
“The Russian and Venezuelan people should see this for what it is: two corrupt governments squandering public funds, and squelching liberty and freedom while their people suffer,” Pompeo stated.



*Trump: "I could swap Huawei chief financial officer's freedom for a China trade deal."
https://news.sky.com/story/trump-i-c...-deal-11578432*

Wow Trump using terrorist tactics kidnapping people in order to blackmail China into bowing to him. 
Imagine Russia if doing this.. Putin making statements like that... Lavrov making statements like Fat Mike.




Al-Masdar News
*Russia’s strategic bombers spark panic among Venezuela’s opposition: official
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...tion-official/*




Ali Özkök
*China confirms that it has detained two Canadians as the row over the arrest of Huawei chief financial officer Meng Wanzhou continues
https://www.trtworld.com/asia/detent...nada-row-22429*

----------


## goldenequity

AFP
*WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange appears via video at a Quito court hearing as he appeals against new protocols – Ecuador will no longer pay for his food and medical care, etc. - governing his stay at the Embassy in London*



thugaree... thugarahh.. thugarrahahahahaha...

----------


## goldenequity

*Rufina Amaya, 64, Dies; Salvador Survivor*
https://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/09/w...www.google.com

*El Salvador: 30 Years after El Mozote*
https://ceasefiremagazine.co.uk/el-s...zote-massacre/

*Survivors of Massacre Ask: ‘Why Did They Have to Kill Those Children?’*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/26/w...-massacre.html

----------


## goldenequity

Ali Özkök
Turkish President Erdoğan:
*‘’Criticizing Israel’s misbehavior is not anti-semitism”*





*NEW RULES OF ENGAGEMENT BETWEEN SYRIA AND ISRAEL, AS RUSSIA CHANGES ITS POSITION
https://ejmagnier.com/2018/12/14/new...-its-position/*

*"Syria will adopt a new rule of engagement with Israel now that Russia has taken a tougher and clearer stance on the conflict between Israel and the “Axis of the Resistance.
Henceforth, Damascus will be responding to any Israeli strike. If it damages a specific military target it will reply with a strike against a similar objective in Israel. Decision makers in Damascus said “Syria will not hesitate to hit an Israeli airport if Damascus airport is targeted and hit by Israel. This will be with the consent of the Russian military based in the Levant”."*

For many months, the Russian President Vladimir Putin refused to receive Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu. Only through real harassment by the latter did Putin finally accept to briefly meet with Netanyahu over lunch or around the dinner table during a large Summit or meeting of Heads of State, without however accepting any compromise or reconciliation. Russia has now taken a clear position and has no intention of extending its embrace or pardon to Israel. Russia felt that its generosity (by closing its eyes to Israel’s activities in Syria) was neither recognised nor sufficiently appreciated by Tel Aviv. 



This week, Moscow agreed to receive an Israeli military delegation led by Major-General Aharon Haliva,  following Israel’s insistence on breaking the ice between the two countries. However, Russia’s position is not expected to change in Syria and no Israeli bombing of Syrian or Iranian targets will be tolerated.

According to these sources, “Russia has informed Israel that there are Russian officers present at every Syrian or Iranian military base and that any strike against Syrian or Iranian objectives would hit Russian forces as well. Putin will not allow his soldiers and officers to be struck down by Israel’s direct or indirect bombing”.

Moreover, Russia has given Syria the green light – said the source- to strike Israel at any time if and when Tel Aviv’s planes launch raids against Syrian military targets or launch long-range missiles without flying over Syria (for fear of the S-300 and to avoid seeing its jets downed over Syria or Lebanon). 

The source confirmed that Syria – contrary to what Israel claims – now has the most accurate missiles, which can hit any target inside Israel. *The Syrian armed forces have received unrevealed long and medium-range missiles from Iran. These operate on the GLONASSsystem* – the abbreviation for Globalnaya Navigazionnaya Sputnikovaya Sistema, the Russian version of the GPS. 



Thus, the delivery of Iran and the manufacture of missiles inside Syria (and Lebanon) is now complete. Israel, however, claims it has destroyed Syria’s missile capability, including that of the missiles delivered by Iran. According to the source, Damascus controls a very large number of precision missiles, notwithstanding those destroyed by Israel. “In Iran, the cheapest and most accessible items are the SABZI and the missiles”, said the source.

The new Syrian rule of engagement – according to the source – is now as follows: an airport will be hit if Israel hits an airport, and any attack on a barracks or command and control centre will result in an attack on similar target in Israel. It appears that the decision has been taken at the highest level and a clear “bank of objectives” has now been set in place.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Ali Özkök
> Turkish President Erdoğan:
> *‘’Criticizing Israel’s misbehavior is not anti-semitism”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEW RULES OF ENGAGEMENT BETWEEN SYRIA AND ISRAEL, AS RUSSIA CHANGES ITS POSITION
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

TASS
*Press review: Russia to set up Caribbean base
http://tass.com/pressreview/1035596*


Moscow is gearing up to establish a long-term military presence in Latin America and the current mission of the Tu-160 strategic bombers to *Venezuela* is part of this plan, Nezavisimaya Gazeta writes.

According to military envoys, Russian authorities have made a decision (and Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro did not object) to deploy strategic aircraft to one of Venezuela’s islands in the Caribbean Sea, which has a naval base and a military airfield. Ten years ago, Russian experts and Armed Forces commanders had already visited the island of La Orchila, located 200 kilometers northeast of Caracas. Venezuelan laws prohibit the setup of military bases in the country, but a temporary deployment of warplanes is possible.

"It is the right idea to include Venezuela in long-range aviation missions," military expert Colonel Shamil Gareyev told the newspaper, adding that it was also economically reasonable. "Our strategic bombers will not only not have to return to Russia every time, but also won't perform aerial refueling while on a patrol mission in the Americas. Our Tu-160 aircraft arrive to their base in Venezuela, conduct flights, execute their missions and are then replaced on a rotating basis. This is how it should be done," he said.

Colonel Eduard Rodyukov, a Corresponding Member of the Academy of Military Sciences, in turn, told Nezavisimaya Gazeta that "the arrival of Russia’s Tu-160 strategic bombers to Central America is kind of a signal to Trump to make him realize that abandoning nuclear disarmament treaties will have a boomerang effect."

According to Kommersant’s sources in Russian military management agencies, the Russian-Venezuelan agreement on the flight of two Tu-160 strategic bombers is mutually beneficial, since Caracas got a chance to exhibit its independent military policy and Russian pilots performed not just a simple training flight but covered a distance of more than 10,000 kilometers over the Atlantic Ocean, the Barents, the Norwegian and the Caribbean Seas.

We are clearly helping the Venezuelan government stay afloat, Research Fellow at the Institute of Latin American Studies of the Russian Academy of Sciences Emil Dabagyan told Kommersant. "Since Russia benefits from oil exploration, it wants the Venezuelan regime to stay in place," he added. As for Caracas, joint military drills with Russia and other activities of this kind are very important for it at the moment. According to the expert, Venezuelan authorities "seek to show their determination to protect the country from the potential aggression of the United States, who has been labeling the Maduro regime as illegitimate."


More:
http://tass.com/pressreview/1035596


I propose they dedicate it as Camp Bolton.

----------


## goldenequity

Davos lifts ban on participation of businessmen subjected to sanctions, official Russian delegation to attend forum - source
Interfax

Russia submits draft resolution to maintain INF Treaty to UNGA - Russia's mission to UN
Interfax


*Syria*

*Israel complains Hezbollah evades airstrikes in Syria by flying Russian flag - report 
https://aml.ink/OQkcI*
(srsly? omg...)

*U.S. troops will now stay in Syria indefinitely, controlling third of country...
https://www.stripes.com/news/middle-...ronts-1.560780*

The commitment is small, a few thousand troops who were first sent to Syria three years ago to help the Syrian Kurds fight the Islamic State. President Donald Trump indicated in March that the troops would be brought home once the battle is won, and the latest military push to eject the group from its final pocket of territory recently got underway.

In September, however, the administration switched course, saying the troops will stay in Syria pending an overall settlement to the Syrian war and with a new mission: to act as a bulwark against Iran's expanding influence.

That decision puts U.S. troops in overall control, perhaps indefinitely, of an area comprising nearly a third of Syria, a vast expanse of mostly desert terrain roughly the size of Louisiana.

The Pentagon does not say how many troops are there. Officially, they number 503, but earlier this year an official let slip that the true number may be closer to 4,000. Most are Special Operations forces, and their footprint is light. Their vehicles and convoys rumble by from time to time along the empty desert roads, but it is rare to see U.S. soldiers in towns and cities.




*Belarus*

Russia can have 2 bases in *Belarus* for free - Lukashenko
Interfax


*Saint Petersburg*

----------


## Swordsmyth

President  Recep Tayyip Erdogan plans to convene his top defense body on Thursday  to discuss a U.S. proposal to sell Patriot missile defense systems to  Turkey, according to a senior Turkish official.The  Presidency of Defense Industries is expected to hold a preliminary  discussion on a possible purchase of the American system, the official  said, asking not to be identified because he wasn’t authorized to  disclose the meeting plans.
Turkey’s presidency confirmed the planned meeting but wouldn’t say what was on the agenda.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/turkey-said-p...113455800.html

----------


## RonZeplin

*Mike Pompeo Says the US is a Force for Good in the Middle East. No, Really!*

US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo called the US a force for good in  the Middle East. A closer look at the evidence reveals this to be the  greatest lie ever told in the era of fake news.

 The good  news is this: The age of self-inflicted American shame is over, and so  are the policies that produced so much needless suffering, Pompeo said to an audience at the American University of Cairo, Egypt on Thursday.

 In just 24 months, the United States under President Trump has  reasserted its traditional role as a force for good in this region,  Pompeo said. We have rediscovered our voice. We have rebuilt our  relationships. We have rejected false overtures from enemies.

  While taking breaks from blasting the Obama administration, Pompeo also  referred to the US as having always been a liberating force, not an  occupying power.

 It is a truth that isnt often spoken in  this part of the world, but Im a military man by training, so Ill put  it bluntly: America is a force for good in the Middle East, Pompeo  said. Period.

 Lets review the evidence.

 Prior to the US-NATO led intervention in Libya in 2011, Libya had the highest standard of living out of any country in Africa, according to the UN Human Development Index (HDI) ratings for 2010. The US backed known Al-Qaeda operatives to topple the Libyan government, providing air cover for these jihadist rebels to run rampant across the country.

 Those operatives that the US was teaming up with had actually fought  against coalition troops in Iraq, under the umbrella of what was termed  at the time as Al-Qaeda in Iraq (AQI). AQI became recommissioned as ISIS  not long after, but that is something you wont hear often in the  mainstream media (you certainly wont hear this from Mike Pompeo). What I  am trying to say is, before they became known as ISIS, the US assisted  ISIS in its destruction of a healthy Libyan state, which had previously  provided state-sponsored healthcare, housing, and the like.

 In 2015 alone, the country dropped 27 places on  the UN HDI ratings. At one stage during the US-NATO bombardment, NATO  forces struck Libyas water irrigation system, putting the water supply  for 70 percent of Libyas population at risk; a clear war crime.

 Why is Libya so lawless? The BBC asks. Gee, Im not so sure.

 The chaos which engulfed Libya spread like wildfire across the African  region and beyond. Once overthrown, Gaddafis vast armories were  completely looted by these US backed religious fanatics. However, it was  not only Libyans who found they were acquiring this advanced weaponry.  The radical Islamist Nigerian terrorist group Boko Haram was able to  capitalize on the instability; acquiring a stockpile of Libyan weapons  for themselves, something that they were lacking previously. In an  article published by The Week entitled Whos financing Boko Haram? Peter Weber noted:

Boko Haram is clearly getting richer. Its weapons have  shifted from relatively cheap AK-47s in the early days of its post-2009  embrace of violence to desert-ready combat vehicles and  anti-aircraft/anti-tank guns.
A UN report conducted in early 2012 concluded that the weapons Boko Haram were acquiring were being smuggled from Libya. A further report conducted  by the Civil Military Fusion Centre on unsecured Libyan weapons in  November 2012 confirmed the UN report, and concluded that [a]t the  regional level, the weapons have consequently spread to many surrounding  countries through black market sales to terrorist groups, insurgents,  pirates or other criminal entities, which in turn incite profuse violent  clashes in the Middle East, North Africa and Horn of Africa regions.

 This mayhem did not stop in Africa, either. Massive shipments of  Libyan weaponry were then shipped and flown from Libya to Syria via  Turkey, a NATO member, in order to be delivered to rebels attempting to  recreate a Libyan style revolution in Syria.

http://www.ronpaulinstitute.org/arch...ast-no-really/

----------


## goldenequity

What happens when you run out of stuff to colonize?  Do you see any countries in the world left to colonize easily?  in a world which is out of easy frontiers and helpless peoples.  you cant give up the colonial mindset, then you will have to colonize yourself. ... your very own society,  a country that used to be an empire runs out of things to colonize is this: it colonizes itself. Bang! That is the story of American collapse and Britains stunning decline in one sentence. ... you will have to exploit your own people the very same way that you exploited others before. You will have to teach them to exploit each other,  And so violence and greed is only left in one form: self-destruction.  theyd been told all their lives  that this mindset of exploitation and violence is good.

English speaking societies, it seems, never learned this lesson. There are days I wonder if they can. They are too wedded to their colonial mindset  attitudes of supremacy, of being-number-one, of not being able to treat anyone else as an equal, of an inability to cooperate, of anger as the primary emotion in life  to make any progress now, it seems to me. The English speaking countries probably wont lead the world in the 21st century. That shouldnt be controversial. They can barely manage themselves at this point.

Maturity beyond what, exactly? Beyond violence. Beyond stupidity. Beyond greed and selfishness and cruelty. You see, the Anglos of the world have never given up their strange love of and lust for all these things 

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-01-18/price-empire

----------


## RonZeplin

Borrow & Bomb economic stimulus.  Bailout for impoverished bomb-makers.  *

Trump to Use Federal Funds to Prop Up US Bomb Makers* 

Welcome to US direct investment in the military-industrial complex.

President Donald Trump has approved direct federal investment in  suppliers of American bomb parts and chemicals, part of as much as $250  million in direct investments by the Pentagon, reports _The Military Times_.

The government funding for those suppliers, under the Defense Production  Act, is meant to lift a subsector of the defense-industrial base that  the Pentagon deems weak. It’s also a significant step in broader plans  within the administration to remedy fragile markets and foreign  dependencies among the military’s suppliers, according to the _Times_.

“There will be many more of these to come to address gaps and  vulnerabilities in the defense-industrial base,” Peter Navarro, director  of the White House Office of Trade and Industrial Policy, said. “This  is exactly what we should be doing and an example of how the  administration is more attentive to the issue.”

“A lot of these companies have only one customer, and they became  fragile due to sequestration,” Navarro said. “The need this package  addresses is to move to advanced manufacturing where some of the  processes in use are from 60, 70, 80 years ago.”

Navarro said these investments would not be “ongoing aid” but more akin  to “venture capital and seed money” to help munitions manufacturers, in  some cases, make the leap to advanced manufacturing techniques.

http://www.economicpolicyjournal.com...o-prop-up.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

> What happens when you run out of stuff to colonize? … Do you see any countries in the world left to colonize easily? … in a world which is out of easy frontiers and helpless peoples. … you can’t give up the colonial mindset, then you will have to colonize yourself. ... your very own society, … a country that used to be an empire runs out of things to colonize is this: it colonizes itself. Bang! That is the story of American collapse and Britain’s stunning decline in one sentence. ... you will have to exploit your own people the very same way that you exploited others before. You will have to teach them to exploit each other, … And so violence and greed is only left in one form: self-destruction. … they’d been told all their lives — that this mindset of exploitation and violence is good.
> 
> English speaking societies, it seems, never learned this lesson. There are days I wonder if they can. They are too wedded to their colonial mindset — attitudes of supremacy, of being-number-one, of not being able to treat anyone else as an equal, of an inability to cooperate, of anger as the primary emotion in life — to make any progress now, it seems to me. The English speaking countries probably won’t lead the world in the 21st century. That shouldn’t be controversial. They can barely manage themselves at this point.
> 
> Maturity beyond what, exactly? Beyond violence. Beyond stupidity. Beyond greed and selfishness and cruelty. You see, the Anglos of the world have never given up their strange love of and lust for all these things 
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-01-18/price-empire


I saw that article, it does make some good points under its anti-anglo racism and blind America hatred.

----------


## goldenequity

Russian Market‏@russian_market
that very karma moment for @wef when its leaders refused to invite Russians and in the end nobody significant is coming and many world leaders cancelled their trips to Davos.

----------


## RonZeplin

*A Guide to Decoding the Doublespeak on Syria*



The  prospect of US withdrawal from Syria has taken the use of doublespeak  by frothing neocons and their liberal interventionist fellow travellers  to a new level.

 Here to help the confused observer is a  glossary of some of the most frequently used key terms and their true  meanings, along with guidance on usages deemed taboo in Western  policy-making and media circles. 

*Entrenched*. As in: We have to stop Iran getting more entrenched in Syria. *Meaning: Supportive.* Without  Iran and Hizbollah helping Syria government forces ISIS and Al Qaida  would be ruling the roost in Syria today. Do not say: Israel is  becoming more and more entrenched in the West Bank and Golan.

*Forward deployment*. US troops are in forward deployment in the Al Tanf enclave on the Syria  Iraq border. *Meaning: Occupation*. The US troops have no mandate to be there, not even the approval of the US Congress.

*Engagement*. Ambassador Jeffrey is the Secretarys Envoy for Syria Engagement. *Meaning: Disengagement*. Much  to his chagrin, the archetypal hawk Jeffrey had his pledge to the  effect that the US was in Syria for the duration unsaid by the president  within hours of his uttering it. Since then he appears to have lost his  tongue.

*Vacuum*. The US will be leaving a vacuum when it pulls troops out. *Meaning: Restoration of law and order*. Once  the US stops blocking the way the Syrian government will return to the  currently US-controlled territory and will keep ISIS down, as it is  doing in the rest of Syria, and Turkey out.

*Syria*.  With the withdrawal hes handing Syria over to the Russians and the Iranians. *Meaning: The one and a half provinces of Syria (Hasakeh and part of Deir Ez Zor) currently controlled by the US*. Blinkered  Western armchair strategists are blind to the fact that Russia and Iran  are already influential in the larger part of the country controlled by  the Syrian government.

*Land bridge*.  We must stop Iran from creating a land bridge across Syria by keeping troops in Al Tanf. *Meaning:  We know journalists are too lazy to look at a map so we ignore the fact  that semi-US occupied Iraq, helpfully characterised this week by  President Trump as a big spy base, stands between Iran and Syria*. Anyway Iran could use other crossing points besides Al Tanf if it got tired of resupplying Hizbollah by air.

*Lose*. How the US lost Syria. *Meaning : Win*. Syria  was never ours, as President Trump has also helpfully explained. By  leaving, the US does itself a huge favour, avoiding another 19 year  unwinnable war like Afghanistan.

*Malign*. Pompeo lashed Irans malign behaviour destabilising the region. *Meaning: Helpful, beneficient*. Without Iran and Hizbollah Syria would not be almost rid of ISIS.

*For*. At this crucial juncture we need a serious policy for Syria. *Meaning: Against*. Almost  invariably those wanting a policy for another country are scheming up  some evil. Even well-meaning folk can unconsciously slip into this  condescending neo-imperialist mode. *Never say*: I wonder if Syria has a policy for the UK, which seems unstable.

*Regime*. The Syrian regime. *Meaning: Government*. Never  say: The Saudi regime, except in the immediate aftermath of a  particularly gruesome murder of a critic with Western connections.

*Stabilise*. Our programmes support local administrations aimed at helping to stabilise the areas outside Syrian government control. *Meaning: Destabilise*, help engineer partition.

*Destabilise*. Russias provision of S-300 missiles will destabilise the situation with Israel. *Meaning: Stabilise*. These  purely defensive missiles will help deter any reckless politicians with  the feds breathing down their necks from launching yet more air-borne  attacks on Syria.

*Safe zone*. Turkey wants a safe zone 20 miles deep all along the border with Syria. *Meaning: Danger zone*. Currently  the border is quiet. A Turkish incursion or attempted insertion of  proxy forces would be bloodily resisted by the Kurds. The Syrian  government can guarantee the area stays quiet, given a chance.

*Embolden*. US withdrawal will embolden Iran and Russia. *Meaning: Not kowtowing to US regional hegemony*. Never say: Western support for Israeli bombing of Syria has emboldened Netanyahu.

 And finally, a gloss on the propagators of many of the above terms:

*Think tank*. The likes of Washington Institute for the Middle East, Heritage Foundation, Henry Jackson Society, Chatham House, RUSI. *Meaning: Bilge tanks*.

http://www.ronpaulinstitute.org/arch...peak-on-syria/

----------


## goldenequity



----------


## enhanced_deficit

One of the best thread titles ever LOL

----------


## goldenequity

*Two hundred crews from 13 NATO states practice flying in Baltic Sea area - Shoigu*
Interfax

*Ukraine Parliament Starts Impeachment Process on President
https://www.telesurenglish.net/news/...0226-0019.html*



Iran
*Iran’s foreign minister @JZarif signs Armenia deals, continuing duties: state TV
https://theiranproject.com/blog/2019...ties-state-tv/*

Al-Masdar News
*Netanyahu arrives in Russia to meet with #Putin on #Syria
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...utin-on-syria/*

----------


## goldenequity

Echoes of cold war


Bosphorus Traffic Jam

----------


## RonZeplin

*US Taxpayers On the Hook for Nearly $1 Billion in Saudi Arabias Recent Missile Defense Purchase*

On Monday, in an all-but-unreported news item, the Pentagon announced that  it would be paying $946 million to Lockheed Martin toward the  installation of a missile defense system that was purchased  not by the  United States government  but by Saudi Arabia. In other words, the  Pentagon is paying nearly $1 billion to subsidize a purchase made by a  foreign power.

 In its announcement, the Pentagon referred to  the payment as an undefinitized contract action that would be used, in  part, to prepare Saudi Arabias current missile defense system for the  installation of the $15 billion Terminal High Altitude Area Defense  (THAAD) system manufactured by Lockheed.

 The Pentagon said the  payment was intended to prevent major delays in the delivery and  production of the THAAD system, suggesting it was likely a hedge against  past Saudi interest in the THAADs main (and cheaper) competitor, the  Russian-made S-400. However, the payment is also authorized for use by  Lockheed to pay for materials, tools and engineering development.

 The Saudi THAAD purchase was a major component of the $110 billion  weapons deal much touted by the Trump administration in 2017. However,  many of the key purchases within that massive deal were never finalized, an embarrassment for what the administration had advertised as a major foreign policy success that would create jobs in the United States, even though many Lockheed products are actually manufactured abroad.

*A better deal for a better product down the block*

 One likely explanation for the Pentagons willingness to pay such a  significant amount to subsidize the Saudi THAAD system is the fact that  the Saudi government had intended to purchase the cheaper and more  effective Russian-made S-400 instead of the THAAD. Indeed, as MintPress  News reported last year, the Saudis let the deadline for the THAAD deal pass on September 30 of last year without signing, and instead expressed interest in the S-400. The Saudis also refused US government requests to disavow its interest in the Russian-made system.

[.*.........*]

However, in order to entice the Saudis to buy American, more than  political pressure appears to have been needed and it is likely that US  officials offered to sweeten the deal. Given this context, the  Pentagons $946 million payout to prevent installation delays appears to  be one of these concessions, as the US government continues to scrambleto  keep its allies from buying the THAADs top competitor, the Russian  S-400. Unfortunately for them, its the US taxpayers who are footing the  bill.

http://www.ronpaulinstitute.org/arch...ense-purchase/

----------


## goldenequity

> *US Taxpayers On the Hook for Nearly $1 Billion in Saudi Arabia’s Recent Missile Defense Purchase*


anybody interested can research it: Capabilities of the S-400 and the THAAD systems are truly NOT comparable systems. 
there is 'some' overlap of course, for instance the THAAD system is effective ONLY against missile detections OUTSIDE a 50 mile radius... anything closer and THAAD can't touch it.
There are other factors and flight characteristics that separate the two systems besides COST as well.
Once again, globalists are socializing the 'cost' and privatizing the gains.
Having to use thug tactics to subsidize sales of yet another un-competitive and under-performing weapon system.... 
resorting to BRIBERY and INTIMIDATION and political muscle to effect the sale.
I'm reminded of a slogan from 'Occupy Wallstreet' days: 'The Whole World is Watching!!' 'The Whole World is Watching!!'
They are. We all are. It's embarrassing. Laughable.

=========

----------


## goldenequity



----------


## goldenequity

*FREEDOM GAS*

*‘Freedom gas’: US opens LNG floodgates to Europe
https://www.euractiv.com/section/ene...tes-to-europe/*

US Energy Secretary Rick Perry claimed that Russian gas supplies are unreliable, while he boasted of the advantages of American liquefied natural gas (LNG) shipments. He reportedly said that Washington’s supplies bring “freedom” to Europe...








*the very next day...*
*US ambassador/envoy to Berlin Richard Grenell unleashes new sanctions threats against Nord Stream 2 participants
https://www.rt.com/business/458292-u...eam-sanctions/*

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The Intercept @Theintercept
> The picture of Erik Prince that emerges under examination is one of a man desperately trying to avoid U.S. tax and weapons trafficking laws 
> even as he offers military services, without a license, in no fewer than 15 countries around the world.
> 
> *
> THE COMPLETE MERCENARY
> https://theintercept.com/2019/05/03/...oject-veritas/*
> How Erik Prince Used the Rise of Trump to Make an Improbable Comeback


Doesn't that make him an AnCap hero?

----------


## goldenequity

doesn't seem to matter.... Bolton/Pompeo/Pence seem to call the shots... but just 4 the record:

PUTIN BRIEFS TRUMP ON MAIN OUTCOMES OF VLADIVOSTOK MEETING WITH KIM JONG UN - KREMLIN
PUTIN, TRUMP DISCUSS CURRENT STATE, FUTURE OF BILATERAL RELATIONS WITH EMPHASIS ON ECONOMIC COOPERATION, SPEAK FOR DEVELOPING MUTUALLY BENEFICIAL TRADE AND INVESTMENT TIES - KREMLIN
PUTIN, TRUMP HAD LONG TELEPHONE CONVERSATION AT INITIATIVE OF U.S. SIDE - KREMLIN

Lavrov, Pompeo to discuss Venezuela, Syria, possibly Ukraine at meeting in Finland on May 6 - Ryabkov
(I don't know how Sergey endures it. srsly.)

http://www.interfax.com/news.asp



and um our duck laid 2 eggs on the front porch this week. supposed to have rain tomorrow. that's world news tonite. be careful out there. 
cheers.

----------


## goldenequity



----------


## goldenequity

*Special Report: How a Chinese venture GREED in Venezuela made millions while locals grew hungry
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-v...-idUSKCN1SD1D8*

of course roiders is spinning for imperialist 'leverage' against China... against Maduro... whatever. against 'Socialism' etc...
it's not. read it.
it's just another tale of greedy motherfuukers in suits... laundering money, taking bribes, setting up offshore dummy banks... they fly every flag across the globe.
it's just 'convenient' to suddenly bust THIS 'batch'. 
enjoy... cheer for 'justice'. Yea!

----------


## RonZeplin

*US Special Forces Command Issues New Guide For Overthrowing Foreign Governments*

 No kidding - this is not our headline, but Newsweek's: _"US Special Forces School Publishes New Guide For Overthrowing Foreign Governments"_ -  and as far as we can tell they are the only major mainstream outlet to  have picked up on the fact that the US military is now essentially  openly bragging on past and future capabilities to foster covert regime  change operations. 

The 250-page study entitled Support to Resistance: Strategic Purpose and Effectiveness  was put out by the Joint Special Operations University under US Special  Operations Command, which is the Army's official unified command center  which overseas all joint covert and clandestine missions out of MacDill  AFB, Florida.  

"This work will serve as a benchmark reference on resistance  movements for the benefit of the special operations community and its  civilian leadership," the report introduces.

The study examines *47 instances of US special forces trying to intervene* in  various countries from 1941-2003, thus special attention is given to  the Cold War, but it doesn't include coups which lacked "legitimate  resistance movements" __ such as the case of 'Operation AJAX' in 1953 which overthrew Iran's democratically elected Prime Minister Mohammad Mosaddegh.

Though infamous disasters such the abortive CIA-backed Bay of Pigs  invasion of Cuba are highlighted, the US military report (perhaps  predictably) finds that among those nearly fifty covert interventions  surveyed, *most interventions were "successful"*. 

"One thing common to all 47 cases reviewed in this study is the fact that the targeted state was ruled either *by an unfriendly occupying force or by a repressive authoritarian regime*,"  the author, Army Special Forces veteran Will Irwin wrote. The study  focuses on historical regime change operations but in parts hints at the  future, saying, *"Russia and China have boldly demonstrated expansionist tendencies."*
 * * *
_Success vs. Failure data from the new US military study published earlier this week entitled Support to Resistance: Strategic Purpose and Effectiveness_

**

  It also asserts that unrest across the Middle East since the fall of  the Soviet Union should ultimately be blamed on the legacy of past  Soviet policy and failures, rather than on the United States. 

Newsweek summarizes of the study's conclusions: 
Of the 47 cases analyzed, *23 were deemed "successful," 20 were designated "failures,"* two  were classified as "partially successful" and two moreboth during  World War IIwere called "inconclusive" as the broader conflict led to  an Allied victory anyway. Coercion was the most successful method at a  three-quarters rate of success or partial success, while disruption  worked just over half the time and *regime change only yielded the desired result in 29 percent of the cases reviewed*.
And further another interesting element involved the failure of  operations which intervened in countries "under peacetime conditions": 
Other major findings included observations that most operations "were  carried out under wartime conditions, with those being nearly twice as  successful as cases conducted under peacetime conditions" and "support  to nonviolent civil resistance seems to be more likely to succeed than  support to armed resistance." At the same time, they were also "most  effective when conducted in direct support of a military campaign rather  than as an independent or main effort operation."
The report identifies about half a dozen governments from Indonesia  to Afghanistan to Serbia to Iraq that were "successfully" overthrown by  US operations, but in many more cases identifies covert "disrupt"  operations for a desired outcome.



  The study did not include within its scope current US involved proxy  wars which have unfolded in the past decade, such in Syria or Libya or  Ukraine, but only mentions these in passing.

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...gn-governments

----------


## goldenequity

overpriced. outperformed.

*US suggests India dump Russia’s S-400 and purchase their Patriot System
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...atriot-system/*

----------


## AngryCanadian

> overpriced. outperformed.
> 
> *US suggests India dump Russia’s S-400 and purchase their Patriot System
> https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...atriot-system/*


In a realistic war  Patriot Systems are useless they are just built for show and off.

----------


## goldenequity

Manu Gómez‏ @GDarkconrad
*It seems confirmed that the meeting between Pompeo and Putin in Sochi will finally take place. Russian Air Force Airborne Command Post Tu-214PU-SBUS is currently taxiing at Chkalovskiy.*




Moscow needs to know whether Washington is ready to clean up mess in bilateral relations - Ryabkov
Interfax


Pompeo scraps Moscow stop but to meet Putin in Sochi: official
US Secretary of State Pompeo is to visit Brussels to discuss "pressing matters" including Iran.

As a result he is scrapping a stop in Moscow, but will still meet Russian President Putin in Sochi
http://u.afp.com/JgW4






*Washington requested Trump-Putin meeting – report 
https://www.rt.com/usa/459216-trump-...eeting-report/*




> Washington has reportedly requested a meeting between Donald Trump and Vladimir Putin, according to Russian newspaper Kommersant. If confirmed, a meeting could take place on the sidelines of the upcoming G20 summit.
> 
> Citing a US State Department source, Kommersant said on Monday that the likelihood of a meeting between the two leaders is high. Washington is now waiting on Moscow’s response, the report claimed.
> 
> *Such a meeting could potentially take place on the sidelines of the upcoming G20 summit in Osaka, Japan, at the end of next month.*
> 
> Russian Deputy FM Sergey Ryabkov told RIA Novosti that Pompeo and Lavrov will likely also discuss the rumored Putin-Trump meeting.
> 
> The report comes less than two weeks after Trump and Putin discussed trade, arms control, and geopolitical issues in a lengthy phone conversation. Although cleared of all accusations of ‘Russian collusion’ by Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s final report, Trump was nevertheless excoriated by the American media for the phone call, as he was for meeting with Putin in Helsinki last summer.
> ...



Pompeo gets in line...

----------


## goldenequity

Within Syria‏  @WithinSyriaBlog · 5 min.
*Osama Bin Laden didn't live long enough to see Western reporters and activists moving around along his fighters, adopting their lies and defending them.*

----------


## goldenequity

Enrico Ivanov  ☦‏  @Russ_Warrior
*Russia to double global food exports, ready to replace US agricultural products in China* (aka US soybean market is nvr 'coming back')
*https://www.rt.com/business/461297-r...exports-china/*

----------


## goldenequity

teleSUR English
@telesurenglish
*Over 40 military police entered violently the National Autonomous University of Honduras UNAH campus in Tegucigalpa as they chased student protesters.
https://www.telesurenglish.net/news/...0625-0010.html*

----------

